# walboro 255lph fuel pump



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Ive have to replace the pump in my Z and I was considering this pump as a less then 1 million dollar alternative then the 94 tt one the dealer has. Has anyone used one in this forum and had any problems?


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

I am running a Walbro pump and I am very happy with it. A lot of the forum members prefer the 255LPH pump. I would highly recommend a Walbro pump, and I am not just saying that because I work for them. 
-dave







0341TODD said:


> Ive have to replace the pump in my Z and I was considering this pump as a less then 1 million dollar alternative then the 94 tt one the dealer has. Has anyone used one in this forum and had any problems?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> Ive have to replace the pump in my Z and I was considering this pump as a less then 1 million dollar alternative then the 94 tt one the dealer has. Has anyone used one in this forum and had any problems?


I run it, I think it works well.

Mike


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

If it were free, or cheap, id run it too.. but, as far as im concerned the nissan pump will hold to my Hp requirements.


----------

